# Nextcloud upgrade issue



## cbrace (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I used www/owncloud for a few years, and recently I migrated to www/nextcloud.

As some of you may know, v10 of Nextcloud was recently released. The port was upgraded within a couple of days, and I decided to upgrade via the port.

The upgrade failed. I found an explanation of why here: Upgrade to 10 RC 1 failed, call to setupCron. 

One of the devs wrote:


> This file does not exist in 10 anymore. Please make sure to delete all code files (apart from config and data) before uploading the new files.
> 
> See https://docs.nextcloud.com/server/9/admin_manual/maintenance/manual_upgrade.html30, especially step 4 and 5



Well, it seem the port upgrade process doesn't delete the old PHP files. Is this a packaging error? Should I report this to the maintainer? Or is it a quirk of Nextcloud? Do I need to upgrade it manually and not via the ports system?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2016)

A pkg-delete(8) won't remove files if they've been modified. Even if it was part of the original package.


----------



## cbrace (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks. Gave that a try, deleting v9 first with `pkg` and then installing v10. But after running the upgrade script the web interface displayed an "access denied" error message.

Following the "manual upgrade" instructions in the link above, I renamed the v9 directory under /usr/local/www, copied over  config.php, and then installed v10 from scratch. That worked.

This is the first FreeBSD port I've ever encountered that can't simply be upgraded using `make reinstall` or `pkg upgrade`. 

<shrug>


----------



## Ependi Silalahi (Sep 10, 2016)

cbrace if you are so kind can you show how me to install netxtcloud on freebsd 10.3 using nginx? 
I also have joomla on firts page should i make like this https://joomla/nextcloud . I am using local webserver just for learning purposes 
thanks


----------

